# Do I need car rental for Windjammer St. Lucia trip



## ajhcmaj (May 7, 2006)

We are flying into the closest airport.

Do we need a car rental for the week we are there.  Or will the taxi rides in general be about what we would pay if we rented a car.  I dont care to be driving, but if a week on the island is going to cost me 400-500 in taxi rides, then I might be willing to drive.


----------



## myip (May 8, 2006)

If you are doing all-inclusive then you don't need to rent a car.  We rented a car at national for $200 for the week.  The restaurant in Windjammer is expensive.  Taxi to Rodney Bay (closest restaurants)  is around $10.00 each way.


----------



## PBlais (May 9, 2006)

You won't spend $400 - $500 in cabs for a week. Cab fares are zone to zone based so there is no meter. Drivers are far more honest than here. While food at the resort may appear expensive. All food everywhere is expensive no matter if you go to the store or a cheap place. Relaltive costs are across the board higher so expect it. Some fruit and native vegetables are not expensive. We go in to Rodeny Bay the morning walk around, eat lunch out, go to the beach, then stop at the store on the way back. One nice day and the shopping done with no extra effort.

We eat breafast in the villa and then eat one big meal either at lunch or dinner. In that way it's not that much money and we really don't eat 3 big meals at home anyway. If you do that you don't want all inclusive. You'll spend twice as much with AI. You can't drink enough to cover the difference.

We never rent a car and we have been 7 times. If you want a full day tour you can hire a cab for a full day or half day for a flat rate. If you can put 4 people togther you can do all the normal tours on your own for less money and on your own schedule. Most drivers know all the spots and can give you information too. Tips are not mandatory as they are here but you do tip for extra services. There are many good drivers on the island. The ones that work out of the Windjammer are all fine but ask any driver you get that you like. Most all own their own cabs (mini vans). We genrally ask the concierge for JJ. He knows us and we like him.

You can rent a car at the resort for a few days if you like. The driving isn't easy as the roads are very steep, very narrow, and as in England - the other side of the road. It's not an easy country to get around as the roads are not well marked and most drivers just know all the roads and don't need signs.

It's a wonderful place and I do hope you enjoty it. The resort is just a place that is so nice to just be in.


----------



## Babs from UK (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, Like P Blais, I have also been many times. We usually team up with others and hire a taxi for the day. The roads can be tricky, particularly if you go off the main ones. If you are hiring get a 4WD. We have recently started to hire jeeps in St Lucia when staying at Ti Kaye which is quite isolated. Daytime driving was fun and only once in Soufriere did we get one nasty guy trying to get money off me and trying to sit on the bonnet until we paid him. WE made a fuss and other Lucians got rid of him for us. Other than that fine!

You should love Windjammer. If you are intending to eat there a lot look at the 3-day AI option. Otherwise, the villas are very well equipped so we tend to make our own breakfast, have a light lunch and then splash out on Dinner.

One week to go and counting. WJ has upgraded us to a 2-bed with pool as we are taking my 86 year old father-in-law with us. Can't wait!


----------



## markmaine (Jun 4, 2006)

Being American I can't get the hang of driving on the "wrong" side of the road and I've seen how fast they drive in St. Lucia so I'd be a lot safer using a cab!

   Mark


----------



## Janette (Jun 11, 2006)

We just returned at midnight from Windjammer Landing. It was great. You don't want to drive on those roads with the local drivers. The taxi drivers are great.  You can also eat plenty without the all inclusive. I'll post a review in a couple of days. It is a wonderful place and the staff is the best we have ever encountered.


----------



## riverside (Jun 11, 2006)

Janette,
We leave on Saturday.  Trip Advisor has had a lot of complaints lately about the construction noise.  How was it when you were there?


----------



## Janette (Jun 11, 2006)

Noise from construction was not bad even though they are building new villas right up from the beach. We spent the entire week in the shade under palm trees on the beach. We enjoyed swimming in the Caribbean as we have pools here. This is low season so the beach was very peaceful. We were often the only folks swimming in the surf. We took the Jammer's day cruise that included a minivan tour of waterfall, tropical gardens, volcano, cocoa plantation(lunch was included). We then sailed back up the west coast and stopped for swimming in a beautiful cove. We started out with the all-inclusive plan and found that there was no way that we could eat or drink that much. The staff is wonderful and the restaurants nice. Don't leave your table during your meal. If you are having buffet, one stay at the table while the other gets food. The birds will eat off your plate. They are pretty, but pesty. We had a wonderful week. There may have been a quick shower(less than 10 minutes and then the sky was clear. Have a great trip.


----------

